# Arnis in Toronto area



## R-X (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey there,

I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good instructors or Arnis schools in the Metro Toronto or surrounding area's.

Any feedback would be great, I've not had too much luck finding stuff on the net.

R-X


----------



## Canmedic (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to the FMA database at www.pekiti-tersia.org:8080/FMA/ then go to instructers and by region use "O" for Ontario. There is also Sayoc Kali (416) 428-7711. I'm studying Modern Arnis under
Guro Tirone in Welland, undr Datu Shashir Inocallo.

Shaun


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 1, 2003)

R-X,

I'm in Toronto please send me a private email.

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jul 1, 2003)

Hello Vince,
Contact Jo Apostol, his information is available on the Sayoc Kali website.
www.Sayoc.com

Gumagalang
Guro Steve


----------



## warder (Jul 1, 2003)

if your in toronto, Guru Jun Del Leon of Kali De Leon. the man is amazing as a teacher and a martial artist. i cant recomend him enough.

http://www.kalideleon.com/


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2003)

Check out www.wmarnis.com (Buffalo) and e-mail Tim Hartman (*Renegade* on this forum) at the e-mail address wmarnis at wmarnis.com. He'll know who's who in the area.


----------



## R-X (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for the tips, I will look into all of them and see if i can find a good fit!

R-X


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 14, 2003)

i'm glad that this topic was started as i'm in the TO area as well, thanks for the information.

hmmm, are any of these newbie friendly? i'm just wondering.


----------

